# Good day at the range with pics! And vids!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey all. I had a great day at the range today! Can you believe I get to do this for a history project?! I had a fairly good bunch of guns to shoot. Most are pics but the ones on the bottom are vid's(click on them). Enjoy! :-D






















































Me with my pal Tommy :smt066 

My project partner

Didn't get a good vid of me with the .50 on this camera because some people dont know how to use the damn thing lol



Needless to say it was fun!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast! :smt068

I'd love the chance to shoot a .50 cal...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast! :smt068
> 
> I'd love the chance to shoot a .50 cal...


It was awesome! :-D


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

cool deal, thanks for sharin!

danny


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> cool deal, thanks for sharin!
> 
> danny


No prob! ;-)


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

That's freakin awesome man. I know it would be more fun to shoot the Tommy and .50 but I gotta now if you got to shoot the rifles. If so, how were they?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Method said:


> That's freakin awesome man. I know it would be more fun to shoot the Tommy and .50 but I gotta now if you got to shoot the rifles. If so, how were they?


THey were awesome! My mosin was awesome as usualy. (Thing is so damn accurate! I love how it shoots). M1 grand kicks ass. I love how it ejects the clip at the end. The m1 carbine was really sweet! I dont have any pics of me shooting these however. I did get it on video camera. Oh and I dont know if you noticed but that one between the m1's is a reising .45 sub machinegun. That was a hoot to shoot. Much less recoil then the thompson. Awesome auto. Here is a neat pic I got of the m1 grand


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

hey gunnut, is that a model 1891 mosin, tryin to look closer, it looks longer that my m44?



















http://7.62x54r.net/

danny


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

So you got to do this for a history project? College history or what?

I'm so jealous man.  :-D


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Method said:


> So you got to do this for a history project? College history or what?
> 
> I'm so jealous man.  :-D


Yeah a college class I am taking


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> hey gunnut, is that a model 1891 mosin, tryin to look closer, it looks longer that my m44?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is my model M91/30. It was made in 1942


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice to know that your prof didn't freak at the thought of firearms as a project.


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

:shock: Thanks for sharing your good time w/ us. I like the 50, of course. How about the Thompson 45. Do you have a class III permit, how hard is it to get one, (if you have/need), in order to purchase a Thompson 45. :-D


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*?? For gunut -- about the Mosin conversion Monte Carlo stock*

 I have 4 mosin's. :lol: I would like to convert one over to a synthetic black monte carlo stock. 8) Will the stock you used take a full size 91/30 or do I need to use a M38 or M44 to fit correctly in the sporting style stock?? :?: How hard is mounting a scope, where can I get a bent bolt? :?: 
:shock:


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

http://www.gunaccessories.com/ati/SyntheticStocks/index.asp

one size fits all, this site should have the bolt conversion too, or you could go with the scout scope system, and you don't have to convert the bolt. it replaces the rear site.

danny

edit to add: found it:

http://www.gunaccessories.com/MilitaryScopeMounts/MoisinNagant/index.asp

danny


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

You show-off.  J/k. Looks like you had fun. You would love to be able to hang around my uncle because he shoots big guns like that .50 cal everyday. :wink:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

KINGMAX said:


> :shock: Thanks for sharing your good time w/ us. I like the 50, of course. How about the Thompson 45. Do you have a class III permit, how hard is it to get one, (if you have/need), in order to purchase a Thompson 45. :-D


The Thompson is not mine (but god I wish it was!). The .50 I got from the SO I work for. Then I got the Tommy from a local PD. To get a thompson you will need to get it from a class 3 dealer and have about $20 grand for the damn gun! :!:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Hey gunut, was it the first time you ever shot a Thompson? If so were you amazed at how heavy them things are? A Thompson was the very first full auto gun I ever shot and wow that thing felt as heavy as an M1.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> Hey gunut, was it the first time you ever shot a Thompson? If so were you amazed at how heavy them things are? A Thompson was the very first full auto gun I ever shot and wow that thing felt as heavy as an M1.


It was not that bad. Nothing I couldn't deal with. It was my first time with one. I loved it! My first was a 9mm MP5


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Oh yeah and another thing, what model was the Thompson you shot? The one I shot was a top cocker. Yours is on the side.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> Oh yeah and another thing, what model was the Thompson you shot? The one I shot was a top cocker. Yours is on the side.


The one that cocks on the side is the one mainly used in WW2. Thompson M1A1 The one you shot is the model 1928. When they decided to use them for the military they got rid of the adjuest sites, top cocking, handguard, compinsator (spell?) and more I am sure. The model M1A1 does not take the drum mag ether.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

More porn! :-D


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> The one that cocks on the side is the one mainly used in WW2. Thompson M1A1 The one you shot is the model 1928. When they decided to use them for the military they got rid of the adjuest sites, top cocking, handguard, compinsator (spell?) and more I am sure. The model M1A1 does not take the drum mag ether.


Awwww cool. Thanks for the info. I was only 12 at the time I shot it, but still the coolest class III firearm I ever shot. Also I didn't shoot with them 100 round drum magazines. I used the 30 round stick mags like you did. LOL!! My uncle thought I would get too trigger happy with 100 rounds at my disposal. :twisted:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> > The one that cocks on the side is the one mainly used in WW2. Thompson M1A1 The one you shot is the model 1928. When they decided to use them for the military they got rid of the adjuest sites, top cocking, handguard, compinsator (spell?) and more I am sure. The model M1A1 does not take the drum mag ether.
> ...


If you have your head on the stock when you shoot it can really rattle your scull! lol


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I don't care if it was educational.
I'm not paying for the ammo!!!

AFS


----------

